# Venezuela elections clean: International observers



## Bleipriester

The elections were democratic and clean. Undemocratic is the behavior of the countries dismissing the elections. Remember, it is just a year ago that this very countries insisted on elections.


"On Monday an international observer mission led by the Council of Electoral Experts of Latin America (CEELA), comprised of former top electoral officials from throughout the region, said the election was clean.

"Technically, up until today, we have not observed any element that could disqualify the electoral process," said CEELA President Nicanor Moscoso in a press conference.

"We can emphasize that these elections must be recognized, because they are the result of the will of the Venezuelan people," he added."

Venezuela’s Maduro Wins Reelection with 67.7% of Vote, Falcon Cries Fraud


----------



## gipper

Let's see now....does this make sense?  

The US government places tough economic sanctions on Venezuela harming the people, rather than the leadership of the nation.  Then, the US government controlled media provides reports to the American people claiming Venezuela can't feed it's people.


----------



## pismoe

gotta get the starving 'venzies' riled up , mad and starving , think thats the practical plan Gipper .


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Flood of Venezuelans are fleeing depressed country. Here's where they're seeking refuge
*Masses of Venezuelans are fleeing from the increasingly authoritarian Nicolás Maduro’s regime.
Left Wing economics spreads poverty. They are starving.   *


----------



## pismoe

thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .


----------



## pismoe

i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .


Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
Click to expand...

We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections


----------



## Bleipriester

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
Click to expand...

The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   might happen , but as i ALWAYS say , its the youngers , millenial , hip hop types that will MAINLY get what they deserve BP.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
Click to expand...


How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?

Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .


------------------------------------------   and my pointing at the 'venzies' as being stupid because they disarmed has nothing to do with killing cows .  After the 'venzies' disarmed they have no way of fighting the Government and 'maduro' that is starving them and their kids  BP and others .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bleipriester said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
Click to expand...


Just like we did in Iraq

We have more fucking oil right here in the USA than we can pump in 10,000 years


----------



## Crepitus

pismoe said:


> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .


The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.


----------



## martybegan

Crepitus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## Crepitus

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

My, that was eloquent and informative.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pismoe

thing is that the starving 'venzies' had no RIGHT to GUNS and they gave up their guns and ammo and 'maduro' armed up his militia and is starving the naive 'venzies'  Crep .


----------



## pismoe

Crepitus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   thanks Crep . as i said , the venzies have no way of protecting themselves from criminals or their murderous maduro government .   Maduros militia though is well armed with AK rifles from Russia though  Crep .


----------



## martybegan

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, that was eloquent and informative.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


it was slightly more comprehensive than your response. 

He disarmed anyone not under the control of the government, and handed out more weapons to the militias that support the government. 

Only an authoritarian apologist like you wouldn't be able to see that.


----------



## pismoe

here you go Crep , a gun for every militia man as 'maduro' arms up his henchmen .  ---  Venezuela's Maduro to provide guns to 400,000 loyalists amid peaking tension ---  check it out as it may be News to you Crep .


----------



## Crepitus

pismoe said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , interesting although i just read the main link .   I pretty much know of whats going on to these people .      A few years in the past these 'venzies' gave up their guns and ammo to the government while 'maduro' armed up his militia .     Plus here , if you haven't seen it .   Starving 'venzies' hunt down cow and kill with rocks and sticks .  ----     Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online   ---   looks lke 300 cattle have been killed . i assume in similar fashion Trog .
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   thanks Crep . as i said , the venzies have no way of protecting themselves from criminals or their murderous maduro government .   Maduros militia though is well armed with AK rifles from Russia though  Crep .
Click to expand...

Guns we're not confiscated, they were not allowed to sell new ones
  There are still plenty out there.


----------



## Crepitus

pismoe said:


> here you go Crep , a gun for every militia man as 'maduro' arms up his henchmen .  ---  Venezuela's Maduro to provide guns to 400,000 loyalists amid peaking tension ---  check it out as it may be News to you Crep .


I find reporting on a speech, but no confirmation it was ever followed through.

Be that as it may guns or lack thereof is not the Venezuelans big issue at the moment.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Crepitus said:


> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.



Yep....liberal / Leftist policies are just murder on ANY society.   You fools constantly admit you're the problem, without ever realizing it.

But you're also too stupid to have foresight.   Those in power knew what was coming.

Jeez you Leftist sandbags are ignorant.....C'mon Darwin...do your thing.

2014 - Venezuela’s Maduro launches $47M plan to disarm civilians


----------



## pismoe

sure the 'venzie' criminals have some .    Course 'maduro' supplied his militia fighters with AK Rifles from Russia and that was at taxpayer expense .   ---   Venezuela's Maduro to provide guns to 400,000 loyalists amid peaking tension   ---   see my link , you mighta missed its info Crep .


----------



## pismoe

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The venesualan gun ban was not a political move.  They had 18,000 homicides in their capitol the year before they enacted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....liberal / Leftist policies are just murder on ANY society.   You fools constantly admit you're the problem, without ever realizing it.
> 
> But you're also too stupid to have foresight.   Those in power knew what was coming.
> 
> Jeez you Leftist sandbags are ignorant.....C'mon Darwin...do your thing.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  respectfully , may i suggest that they aren't stupid or ignorant , they are COMPLICIT and are part of the plan  Basic .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
Click to expand...


*Since the US is responsible for their misery,*

The US is responsible for Chavez's corruption and socialist idiocy?  Tell me more!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------  respectfully , may i suggest that they aren't stupid or ignorant , they are COMPLICIT and are part of the plan  Basic .



You have to be ignorant to support ideologies that always ultimately bring about Authoritarian rule and widespread human suffering.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   might happen , but as i ALWAYS say , its the youngers , millenial , hip hop types that will MAINLY get what they deserve BP.
Click to expand...

What does that mean?


----------



## dblack

I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
Click to expand...

Elections are now undemocratic?


----------



## Bleipriester

dblack said:


> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.


You go.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
Click to expand...


The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature. 

Nice try there sport. 

Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   might happen , but as i ALWAYS say , its the youngers , millenial , hip hop types that will MAINLY get what they deserve BP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

------------------------------  it means that generally its the younger residents of the USA and their kids that will be affected as more and more 'VENZIE' and other third worlders arrive in or try to get into the USA .    Of course , since the youngers in the USA , many who are mrobama and hilary supporting types , well they deserve what they get  BP .   [Same as muslim refugee supporters in Germany BP]


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> 
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
Click to expand...

The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.

US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
Click to expand...


Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   might happen , but as i ALWAYS say , its the youngers , millenial , hip hop types that will MAINLY get what they deserve BP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------  it means that generally its the younger residents of the USA and their kids that will be affected as more and more 'VENZIE' third worlders arrive in or try to get into the USA .    Of course , since the youngers in the USA , many who are mrobama and hilary supporting types , well they deserve what they get  BP .   [Same as muslim refugee supporters in Germany BP]
Click to expand...

But Venezuela is not a third world country.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.
Click to expand...

We tend to call them reactive armor.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> 
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
Click to expand...


The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.

It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature. 

No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid. 

2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia






Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We tend to call them reactive armor.
Click to expand...


Explosive Reactive Armor, and they are also great AP weapons when used against people.


----------



## pismoe

---   Venezuela protests: What you need to know - CNN  ---   just some info for you Crep and BP .


----------



## Bleipriester

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like we did in Iraq
> 
> We have more fucking oil right here in the USA than we can pump in 10,000 years
Click to expand...

So what is it about in Venezuela?


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> ---   Venezuela protests: What you need to know - CNN  ---   just some info for you Crep and BP .


I don´t consume Washington´s "free media" on such issues. I know that the "peaceful" protesters killed many people and even burned some to death in public.

In Detail: The Deaths So Far


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We tend to call them reactive armor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explosive Reactive Armor, and they are also great AP weapons when used against people.
Click to expand...

And they can´t be on a parade why?


----------



## MisterBeale

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sure hope they don't come or try to come to the USA ,  ----------   Go TRUMP , Build that wall .
> 
> 
> 
> Since the US is responsible for their misery, they should go to the US until the crisis is over. They should wreck havoc so the US population leans their regime´s criminal actions have consequences and thus make the people stand up against the regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're responsible they elected a socialist??  Are you saying obama influenced tgeir elections
Click to expand...


Less than fifty percent voted for him.  On top of that, the election observers probably aren't to be trusted.

None the less, except for the CIA's repeated attempts at a coup and attempts on Chavez's life, you are right, the US doesn't bear much responsibility in this mess.Hugo Chavez says US is giving South American leaders cancer | Daily Mail Online

In Chavez's attempt at noble defiance of NWO hegemony and neo-imperialist/colonialist globalist policies that were bankrupting the populace, he turned to an autocratic police state (Cuba) for help.  That's like running into a vat a boiling acid to avoid a forest fire.

The Cuban commies and drug cartels infiltrated his nation's bureaucracy, while he was busy obtusely destroying the economic and bureaucratic structure of the nation, trying to get things to work when he didn't have a clue what he was doing.

Then he died and the SHTF b/c folks that really didn't give a shit about the common folk took over.

Who are the Council of Electoral Specialists of Latin America (CEELA)?

The House That Chavez Built

How Venezuela’s socialist dream collapsed into a nightmare

Nicolas Maduro Doesn't Really Control Venezuela


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we can truly be sure they had a clean election unless we invade and confirm for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We tend to call them reactive armor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explosive Reactive Armor, and they are also great AP weapons when used against people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can´t be on a parade why?
Click to expand...


What would happen if one of them went off by accident?

Or is this not a parade but an attempt to quell a demonstration?

In that case it's no surprise they keep the ERA on.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is responsible for its actions: Backing an undemocratic "opposition" that boycotts its own economy and democracy and even commits terrorist acts like dropping grenades from a helicopter. Obama ran the same agenda against Venezuela as now Trump does. Without the US support the "opposition" could´t do that without international condemnation and the government and the people would receive the support they need to overcome the feudal twenty cents monthly wage exploiters´ attack on their own country. It is very clear that the US wants to get their fingers on free Venezuelan oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
Click to expand...

You are wrong. 

1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nothing says incompetence more than a military that parades tanks past civilians with the ERA blocks still attached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We tend to call them reactive armor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explosive Reactive Armor, and they are also great AP weapons when used against people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can´t be on a parade why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would happen if one of them went off by accident?
> 
> Or is this not a parade but an attempt to quell a demonstration?
> 
> In that case it's no surprise they keep the ERA on.
Click to expand...

Never heard they explode by accident. Maybe you like those better, however:


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is creating a new legislature when you don't like the original one "democratic?
> 
> Socialists always blame their failures on someone else, it's the calling card of the eco-political philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are now undemocratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


click on the link about the election that created the assembly.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> The elections were democratic and clean. Undemocratic is the behavior of the countries dismissing the elections. Remember, it is just a year ago that this very countries insisted on elections.
> 
> 
> "On Monday an international observer mission led by the Council of Electoral Experts of Latin America (CEELA), comprised of former top electoral officials from throughout the region, said the election was clean.
> 
> "Technically, up until today, we have not observed any element that could disqualify the electoral process," said CEELA President Nicanor Moscoso in a press conference.
> 
> "We can emphasize that these elections must be recognized, because they are the result of the will of the Venezuelan people," he added."
> 
> Venezuela’s Maduro Wins Reelection with 67.7% of Vote, Falcon Cries Fraud



Maduro is useless. He's destroyed his own country. He's the worst sort of politician, the sort that puts more value in their own power than in the welfare of the people. 

Sort of like Trump.


----------



## martybegan

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections were democratic and clean. Undemocratic is the behavior of the countries dismissing the elections. Remember, it is just a year ago that this very countries insisted on elections.
> 
> 
> "On Monday an international observer mission led by the Council of Electoral Experts of Latin America (CEELA), comprised of former top electoral officials from throughout the region, said the election was clean.
> 
> "Technically, up until today, we have not observed any element that could disqualify the electoral process," said CEELA President Nicanor Moscoso in a press conference.
> 
> "We can emphasize that these elections must be recognized, because they are the result of the will of the Venezuelan people," he added."
> 
> Venezuela’s Maduro Wins Reelection with 67.7% of Vote, Falcon Cries Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is useless. He's destroyed his own country. He's the worst sort of politician, the sort that puts more value in their own power than in the welfare of the people.
> 
> Sort of like Trump.
Click to expand...


Nothing like Trump, but nice try at a false equivalency.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> click on the link about the election that created the assembly.
Click to expand...

There is nothing about "10 votes".


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections were democratic and clean. Undemocratic is the behavior of the countries dismissing the elections. Remember, it is just a year ago that this very countries insisted on elections.
> 
> 
> "On Monday an international observer mission led by the Council of Electoral Experts of Latin America (CEELA), comprised of former top electoral officials from throughout the region, said the election was clean.
> 
> "Technically, up until today, we have not observed any element that could disqualify the electoral process," said CEELA President Nicanor Moscoso in a press conference.
> 
> "We can emphasize that these elections must be recognized, because they are the result of the will of the Venezuelan people," he added."
> 
> Venezuela’s Maduro Wins Reelection with 67.7% of Vote, Falcon Cries Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is useless. He's destroyed his own country. He's the worst sort of politician, the sort that puts more value in their own power than in the welfare of the people.
> 
> Sort of like Trump.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## pismoe

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections were democratic and clean. Undemocratic is the behavior of the countries dismissing the elections. Remember, it is just a year ago that this very countries insisted on elections.
> 
> 
> "On Monday an international observer mission led by the Council of Electoral Experts of Latin America (CEELA), comprised of former top electoral officials from throughout the region, said the election was clean.
> 
> "Technically, up until today, we have not observed any element that could disqualify the electoral process," said CEELA President Nicanor Moscoso in a press conference.
> 
> "We can emphasize that these elections must be recognized, because they are the result of the will of the Venezuelan people," he added."
> 
> Venezuela’s Maduro Wins Reelection with 67.7% of Vote, Falcon Cries Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is useless. He's destroyed his own country. He's the worst sort of politician, the sort that puts more value in their own power than in the welfare of the people.
> 
> Sort of like Trump.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   except for the TRUMP reference i agree with you post .    As far as your TRUMP Reference i blame yer advanced state and case of TDS  Frigid .


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> click on the link about the election that created the assembly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing about "10 votes".
Click to expand...


What was the second question on the ballot?


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> click on the link about the election that created the assembly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing about "10 votes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the second question on the ballot?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was set up to return a majority for the socialists, and replaced an existing legislature.
> 
> Nice try there sport.
> 
> Why did they need to replace the existing legislature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


Wow, someone edited the article... I wonder who did that....

But take a look at the election that resulted:



> *Constituent Assembly elections* were held in Venezuela on 25 July 1999,[1] following a referendum on April on convening one. For the election two large coalitions were created; Polo Patriótico, which consisted of the Fifth Republic Movement, the Movement for Socialism, Fatherland for All, the Communist Party of Venezuela, the People's Electoral Movement and some other minor parties, and Polo Democrático consisting of Democratic Action,Copei, Project Venezuela and Convergencia.[2] The result was a victory for Polo Patriótico, which won 121 of the 128 seats, whilst an additional three seats were taken by representatives of indigenous communities elected by indigenous associations.[2] Despite the apparent high number of votes, voter turnout was only 46.2%, *as each voter had 10 votes*.[3]



Venezuelan Constituent Assembly election, 1999 - Wikipedia


wait here it is!

Venezuelan constitutional referendum, April 1999 - Wikipedia



> A *referendum on convening a Constitutional Assembly* was held in Venezuela on 25 April 1999.[1] Voters were asked two questions;
> 
> 
> Should a Constitutional Assembly be convened?[2]
> Do you agree with the President's suggestion of how the Assembly should be elected (each voter having ten votes)?[2]
> Both measures were approved, with 92.4% in favour of the first question and 86.5% in favour of the second. Voter turnout was 37.8%.[2]


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elections take place every six years. Go cry if you don´t like it. They take place when they take place and not when your regime wants them.
> 
> US, EU calls for Venezuela election recount
> U.S. denounces Venezuela for repression, demands free elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, someone edited the article... I wonder who did that....
> 
> But take a look at the election that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Constituent Assembly elections* were held in Venezuela on 25 July 1999,[1] following a referendum on April on convening one. For the election two large coalitions were created; Polo Patriótico, which consisted of the Fifth Republic Movement, the Movement for Socialism, Fatherland for All, the Communist Party of Venezuela, the People's Electoral Movement and some other minor parties, and Polo Democrático consisting of Democratic Action,Copei, Project Venezuela and Convergencia.[2] The result was a victory for Polo Patriótico, which won 121 of the 128 seats, whilst an additional three seats were taken by representatives of indigenous communities elected by indigenous associations.[2] Despite the apparent high number of votes, voter turnout was only 46.2%, *as each voter had 10 votes*.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Constituent Assembly election, 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> wait here it is!
> 
> Venezuelan constitutional referendum, April 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *referendum on convening a Constitutional Assembly* was held in Venezuela on 25 April 1999.[1] Voters were asked two questions;
> 
> 
> Should a Constitutional Assembly be convened?[2]
> Do you agree with the President's suggestion of how the Assembly should be elected (each voter having ten votes)?[2]
> Both measures were approved, with 92.4% in favour of the first question and 86.5% in favour of the second. Voter turnout was 37.8%.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So what´s wrong with ten votes when it is about to elect an assembly? How many votes do you have at home? Zero.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election for the sham "Constituent assembly" was the first time ever, since it was a new legislative body.
> 
> It was made up because the ruling party lost the actual legislature.
> 
> No country that respects constitutions and rights has accepted the constituent assembly as valid.
> 
> 2017 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is does not recognize, green is recognize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, someone edited the article... I wonder who did that....
> 
> But take a look at the election that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Constituent Assembly elections* were held in Venezuela on 25 July 1999,[1] following a referendum on April on convening one. For the election two large coalitions were created; Polo Patriótico, which consisted of the Fifth Republic Movement, the Movement for Socialism, Fatherland for All, the Communist Party of Venezuela, the People's Electoral Movement and some other minor parties, and Polo Democrático consisting of Democratic Action,Copei, Project Venezuela and Convergencia.[2] The result was a victory for Polo Patriótico, which won 121 of the 128 seats, whilst an additional three seats were taken by representatives of indigenous communities elected by indigenous associations.[2] Despite the apparent high number of votes, voter turnout was only 46.2%, *as each voter had 10 votes*.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Constituent Assembly election, 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> wait here it is!
> 
> Venezuelan constitutional referendum, April 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *referendum on convening a Constitutional Assembly* was held in Venezuela on 25 April 1999.[1] Voters were asked two questions;
> 
> 
> Should a Constitutional Assembly be convened?[2]
> Do you agree with the President's suggestion of how the Assembly should be elected (each voter having ten votes)?[2]
> Both measures were approved, with 92.4% in favour of the first question and 86.5% in favour of the second. Voter turnout was 37.8%.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what´s wrong with ten votes when it is about to elect an assembly? How many votes do you have at home? Zero.
Click to expand...


You are really trying to justify this?

Wow, I always ignored your posts because I thought you were a mindless idiot. I guess my original thought was correct. 

and I have plenty of votes at different levels, and they all mean something far more than the dog and pony shows that are going on in Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> 1999 Constituent National Assembly - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a vote with less than 40% turnout to determine a new constitution, and each voter having 10 votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, someone edited the article... I wonder who did that....
> 
> But take a look at the election that resulted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Constituent Assembly elections* were held in Venezuela on 25 July 1999,[1] following a referendum on April on convening one. For the election two large coalitions were created; Polo Patriótico, which consisted of the Fifth Republic Movement, the Movement for Socialism, Fatherland for All, the Communist Party of Venezuela, the People's Electoral Movement and some other minor parties, and Polo Democrático consisting of Democratic Action,Copei, Project Venezuela and Convergencia.[2] The result was a victory for Polo Patriótico, which won 121 of the 128 seats, whilst an additional three seats were taken by representatives of indigenous communities elected by indigenous associations.[2] Despite the apparent high number of votes, voter turnout was only 46.2%, *as each voter had 10 votes*.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuelan Constituent Assembly election, 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> wait here it is!
> 
> Venezuelan constitutional referendum, April 1999 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *referendum on convening a Constitutional Assembly* was held in Venezuela on 25 April 1999.[1] Voters were asked two questions;
> 
> 
> Should a Constitutional Assembly be convened?[2]
> Do you agree with the President's suggestion of how the Assembly should be elected (each voter having ten votes)?[2]
> Both measures were approved, with 92.4% in favour of the first question and 86.5% in favour of the second. Voter turnout was 37.8%.[2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what´s wrong with ten votes when it is about to elect an assembly? How many votes do you have at home? Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to justify this?
> 
> Wow, I always ignored your posts because I thought you were a mindless idiot. I guess my original thought was correct.
> 
> and I have plenty of votes at different levels, and they all mean something far more than the dog and pony shows that are going on in Venezuela.
Click to expand...

Your votes are about the park bench bench green or yellow. Maybe blue or red. But that´s the end of the flag pole.
A Constitutional Assembly is not about parties. It is solely about candidates. So they could vote ten, quite democratic.


----------

